# Bone marrow, is he able



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)

Our daughter has severe aplastic anemia and needs a bone marrow transplant. Son is a match. They did work up on him and said he should be fine. Now after the team of doctors saw xrays of sons pelvis from traumatic injury he now has to go to their orthopedic dr for clearance. Fingers crossed


----------



## Penny905 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

Keeping you in my prayers that he is allowed to donate. That xray looks mighty painful. Must have been a bad accident


----------

